

The original IBM Thinkpad  - ritubpant
http://www.acontinuouslean.com/2009/10/01/the-original-ibm-thinkpad/

======
jcw
I saw these the other day and salivated a little. As a commenter over there
said, you can get one of these on IBM's merch store, although they're not
_exactly_ the same:

<http://logogear.americanid.com/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=42148>

Having a vintage one, though, would be like _ten times_ better than having a
Field Notes pad (or Moleskine, or one of those rare unruled composition
books).

~~~
jgrahamc
Hmm. Those are vinyl and have a URL on the back. I'd much prefer having an
authentic one. Anyone out there know where I can buy one, or willing to sell
me one?

Just the thing to do with my HP-16C.

~~~
ubernostrum
I used to have a few, and I suspect my grandfather still has some. Need to ask
him and see...

~~~
jgrahamc
If you'd be willing to ask him that would be wonderful.

------
stcredzero
Is this related to "Why dumb toys make kids smarter?"
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=860689>

